# My first construction project THE SHED



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Why all the blocking in the floor?


----------



## rygar (Mar 20, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> Why all the blocking in the floor?


From what i was told after purchasing the wood was that since im using 2x4s the 15 1/2" distance b/w the runners would make for some bowing in the middle. one of my buddies suggested i do the blocking to help stabilize it a bit more. it was about 3 hours extra work, but i definately noticed the difference.

id rather do too much than too little.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

rygar said:


> From what i was told after purchasing the wood was that since im using 2x4s the 15 1/2" distance b/w the runners would make for some bowing in the middle. one of my buddies suggested i do the blocking to help stabilize it a bit more. it was about 3 hours extra work, but i definately noticed the difference.
> 
> id rather do too much than too little.



For future reference:

One row of blocking would have been sufficient to straighten and help stabilize. Even better would be to upsize the joists to 2x6 with one row of blocks. Probably would have added $15-$20 to the whole job. But you could have probably saved two hours also. 

Very ambitious project there. Hope you learned a bunch and keep on building stuff.


----------



## rygar (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and info!!!!

This project was certainly a challenge. I had the most trouble keeping things square. The toughest part was digging the holes for the 4x4's. I had roots and rocks everywhere. I feel that if i had great loose dirt with no problems then id be as square as you could get.

im going to keep trying to learn more.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You might want to bolt the frame to the post and prime and paint the floor. That plywood won’t last long if it gets wet.


----------



## rygar (Mar 20, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> You might want to bolt the frame to the post and prime and paint the floor. That plywood won’t last long if it gets wet.


im about to make a home depot run after work. any specific primer/paint i should get?

the base of hte shed has holes i can use to bolt it to the platform


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Deck paint would be my first choice.


----------



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

what are the dimensions of the base you built?


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

It doesn't say where you live. How deep are the posts? Below the frost line?


----------



## LarryF (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice looking saw. Did that cost more than the shed?


----------

